# New Puppy Schedules / potty training



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Hi Everyone!

I still don't have a name for my pup. DH will be home at 1:30 this morning and hopefully the decision will be made this weekend.

I am having some issues figuring out how to potty train and leaving him in his ex pen when I can't watch him. (just a refresher- he is about 11 weeks now) Here are my issues:

1. He hates to be in the ex pen if I'm not in the room. Even if I'm in the next room and he can see me, he raises cain, jumps barks, cries, screetches, howls etc. He will go on like this for a loooooong time. If the gate is open, he will go in there by himself and play as long as he can see me. If I am sitting right next to the pen, he will play and be fine. 

2. I am feeding twice a day as per breeder instructions. He goes about 5 minutes after eating. I have been feeding him in his ex pen and sitting by it and waiting til he goes potty...then praise like crazy and let him out. Now the last couple of days, within 10 or 15 minutes he is having an accident. I'm not sure when I can let him out to play and for how long. 

3. I know I am letting him out too much because I can't stand to hear him cry. I am in a two story house and I don't want to leave him on a different floor than me. 

He is sleeping in his crate right next to the bed. Doing pretty well with that. He wakes up early and goes potty on a wee pad in the bathroom. Doing pretty good there. After that, I usually allow him to play a while, then put him in the ex pen to feed him, then wait for him to potty and take him out again. If he plays or takes a nap, I try to take him to the pad and encourage him to go. Sometimes he does, sometimes he doesn't. Of course we have a party when he does. arty: 

He's had quite a few pee pee accidents over the last couple of days. No poo poo accidents. He seems to get that he's supposed to go to the pad to do that and knows where they are upstairs and down. Also I'm better at reading is poo signals. I can't tell when he's needs to pee. Heck, I can't even tell sometimes when he's doing it. He's such a fluff ball, it's hard to tell when he's squatting and he really hardly squats to go. 

I guess I'm just wondering what kind of routines you guys have used with your puppies with success. I'm feeling like a failure.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Hi Shelly, sounds like you are doing pretty well. these things do take time. I am a firm believer of catching them in the act when going in the wrong place and giving a firm NO and then taking them to the right place. And also, every hour or so, leading them from where ever you are in the house to the right place and giving them your command ours is "do your biz." that way they start to learn that they must travel through the house to so it. 

What we did is we made a list of every potty for about a week (6am pee, 8am poo) after a few days you see it is pretty consistant and can anticipate it. 

oh, and not being able to tell when they are squating... when Cash our 2nd first came home--- I had a bit of post-pup-dom depression--- a big what did I do??? and on the 2nd day after not being able to see when he was squating- I sat in his x-pen and gave him a haircut! now I am not reccomending this-- he did look like something the cat drug in-- and I was definetly not stable--- but the hair cut did work...LOL... alls well that ends well, his coat grew back beautifully, he is trained, and I have no more 2nd thoughts...


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Missy, I have to agree with you. With a first puppy, you are constantly watching every little move, so it's easier to catch them in the act. That's why Kodi was trained by 7 mos. With a second puppy, you get a littler more relaxed and aren't jumping up every time they move. At least I wasn't :doh: so I only have myself to blame. 

What I have noticed is that when Shelby has to poop, she runs to the pee pad or whines to go out. Pee is another story. It's almost like I have to remind her when she gets up, or she will pee on the floor. I think this is because it was easy to see her hunch over to poop and run to put her on the peed pad. It's a little harder seeing them squat to pee, so you miss it. At least in my case.


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Hi Shelley,

With Missy my new puppy (12wks old) her daily schedule goes like this;

She wakes up, gets out of crate goes in ex-pen until she goes potty.
Gets out plays an hour or so.
She goes back in ex-pen
I feed Casper and Missy, Casper first-Missy second (Missy is in the expen when feed).
She stays in ex-pen until she potties again
Out to play 1/2 hour
Back in pen

I have been taking her to work with me this week and she stays in the pen at work from 11-4 mostly sleeps, eats

then at home we rotate from pen to out to play

I have had her almost two weeks with no accidents in the house, she just goes in the pen:jaw: on paper ( she likes paper )


Casper hated to be in his pen, so I have had that problems also and I had alot more accidents in the house with him. If you left him in a pen, he would just bark and bark and bark until I came back.

Missy just barks for 2-3 minutes, then stops, if left in her pen when she doesn't want.

Casper has some separation anxiety issues, we have to work with him alot on trying to be alone. If you think your puppy might have some of that, do a search on the forum, there is alot of good advise you could read.

Don't think you are a failure, some puppies - I think are more challenging for us than others.


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Thanks so much you guys. Lynn, the schedule really helps. I know it is time consuming to answer this type of question.

*Separation issues*

He absolutely has separation anxiety issues. He is getting better with it, but I still can't leave the room with him in his ex pen without him going crazy. I'm actually afraid he might hurt himself. He leaps at the wires frantically.

Yesterday was the first time I've left him alone. I absolutely had to go to the grocery store! He was alone in his expen about an hour and when I came home he had pooped and peed everywhere and was a p&p mess! I had to give the poor guy a bath, which I'm sure did not ease his stress! Next time I think he might actually do better crated??? What do you think? He has started to calm down when I put him in the crate. BUT he did pee in his crate yesterday too when he was in there less 10 minutes.

I will look for the thread on this.

*Here's what's went on yesterday and this morning:*

Pretty normal all day until the evening.

I gave him his evening meal about 6:00 in the ex pen.
I waited for him to go poop and pee (which he did on his pad within 10 minutes) arty:

Safe to let him out to play right? Well within the next 15 minutes, he had peed on the living room floor FIVE times! I saw each one happen, said a firm ACK! NO! and put him on his wee pad. Then I let him out thinking that had to be it. ARRRGGH.

This morning I let him out of his crate and took him to the pad. Right away, big poop and big pee. arty:
This time I let hubby take him into his office with him thinking it would be pretty safe for him to play with him. Within 5 minutes hubby is handing him back to me saying he just pooped and ate it! :frusty: Darn it. Not really the way I wanted him to become aquainted with the little guy. _(Now hubby's suggested name is Poopface)_ :doh:

I really want to be able to play with him, but I'm not quite sure how to manage that without having accidents and wrecking our training.

Sorry for the LONG post, you guys. I'm just feeling lost as to what to do and when. I don't expect him to totally get it, but when he does this peeing every 5 minutes, I'm baffled. He has to come out and play sometime doesn't he?

OH....I'm doing the water from the little drip bottle on the wire of his ex pen. Only when he's in there is he drinking. I had read not to give too much water all the time???

*I guess mainly I'm struggling with how much confinement? how much playtime? How to confine without making him frantic?*

~Shelly


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Hmm..I think the confinement depends a bit on you and your schedule. If you can't watch him closely than he should be in the pen.

I think some puppies do better in the crate, and others in the pen. My girl was better in the xpen, I have never crated..so the experienced folks will have to help you on that one.

I do believe that separation anxiety is pretty common and just be patient! I know its hard, but they do LEARN that you always come back. Don't make a big deal of leaving and coming. Over time, they understand that you do come home! I promise. My girl had MAJOR separation anxiety, I could NOT even leave her with my family, she would whine and cry the whole time w/ them until *I* got home.  But in a few months, something just "clicked" with her and she's fine now. I quit using the pen around 5 months and she has free roam of the house and has never gotten into anything.

Hmm......as far as the peeing all the time everywhere? Gosh......my friend that just a got a Hav is going through the same thing! She lives near you, btw..I think she has a thread here about it, lemme go look..

http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=1995

Christy is *awesome*, btw!

Maybe there is something on that thread that will help, but it sounds like your pup is doing what hers was, and she really had to limit his "freedom" to get it under control.

It sounds like you are on the right path, just keep fine tuning, hon! Yall' will get there 

Kara


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Kara, Thanks so much for the support and advice. I'm going to go check that thread out.

I can't believe it, he is sleeping in his crate right now *in the other room*! I tried to put him in it in here (my office) last night and he got so upset he peed.  I just thought this morning since he finally calmed down with the crate by the bed, maybe I'd try him in there. It seems to be working!


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

I got Jax when he was 11 weeks old & he did NOT want to use the crate during the day for any reason but actually prefered to sleep in it at night(as long as he was right next to me). But luckily i have 2 other Havs to keep him company during the day while i am work. He would have serious seperation issues, i can tell, if he was alone. But they get to stay in a large ex-pen area.
He really loves Tripp(who doesnt!)

Jax really caught on quick with potty training-quicker than Tripp did. They are all different but it just takes time & persistance.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Yah..I agree. Each dog is different,you just have to figure out what works. 

Glad to hear he's calmed down a bit. The more structure you can keep, the better. They tend to relax when there's a routine.

Kara


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

You guys are just THE BEST! I'm so glad you are here!!!!!!

GUESS WHAT? Hubby is calling him Ollie!!! Maybe I'll get my name after all! eace: 

We are still diligently working today on potty training and routines! He's calmer today and doing better. He is napping in his crate now after a fun play time. I've decided the living room is going to be off limits for now...it's our only carpeted room til we move to CA in two weeks. (then I have a whole carpeted apartment...Yikes!) I'll have to start scheming what to do there.

Hubby and Oliver are bonding well. He's stolen Andrew's heart, I can tell. 

Not much time now...have to work while he's napping!!!! LOL, just like a baby.


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Ollie is a cute name.

Gryff is still making messes in the house and it's driving me insane. If I don't take him out at least every 2.5 hours, he manages to go somewhere on the floor. I wish he would just let me know that he has to go. Urrggh!


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

How old is Gryff, Ivy? (I like that name too!)


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Hi Shelly,
To get Benji used to staying alone, this is what I did:

1. I would pick up my keys and the purse.
2. Put Benji in his ex-pen (ex-pen has his water bottle, toys and crate)
3. Picked a greeting ( Be a good boy, I will be back soon. Relax in your crate etc.).
4. I would leave and close the door, open the garage door, start the car, wait for a minute or two and then enter the home. Sometimes he barked and I would return only after he stopped barking. I always left the house calmly and returned calmly. 
5. I didn't respond to his barking, kept the car keys, put away my purse, then greeted Benji using the same phrase " hello Benji, I am home" etc. 
6. Took him out of the pen. 

I repeated the whole training session gradually increasing the time upto 3-4 hours. I had taken about 10 days off from work and used every day to train him like this. He was 13 weeks old then. I still use the same greetings and good-byes. He is now 10 months old. 

Don't be surprised if your DH wants to adopt one more soon :biggrin1:

Where in CA are you moving to? There are a lot of us here in N. CA. Good luck with the move!


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Hi Shelly,

It sounds to me like your new puppy is nervous or really excited, maybe talk to your vet about the situation also.

Test out leaving him in the crate, for just a short time and see what he does, maybe the crate with door open inside the ex-pen?

I once left Casper in his crate to get some birthday dinner and he made a big sore on his nose. So I have never left him in a crate alone since then. Every dog is different, so you will just have to try somethings out.

Another thing I have started using is a large flannel backed table cloth on the floors where the puppy is, picked up a 52x108" for 9.99. Maybe put a couple down on your carpets.

Casper, just did a number on my carpets last time, so I am still learning, trying knew ideas with this puppy.


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

*A good day!*

We had a MUCH better day today! He slept in his crate in my bedroom while I worked in the office in the next room without a fuss. He played in his ex pen while I worked in the kitchen (his ex pen is in the sunroom...kind of next to the kitchen/ L shaped area). He cried after about 10 minutes, but not that frantic jumping and crying, just a little whine. I waited until he was quiet and would come in and pick him up, give a treat and leave again. He really started calming down after several times of doing this, until finally after an hour or so playtime he stayed in his ex pen while we were in the family room (still within his eye line.) We had two nice long playtimes, everyone on the floor, lots of fun. He only made a couple of wee mistakes, but the sunroom is not carpeted and he did it in front of us so we gently corrected and put him on his pad. All in all a good day!


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Poornima,
We are moving to San Jose/Silicon Valley. Where are you?

Thanks so much, those are great ideas for getting him used to me leaving to run errands. I'm going to work on that this week. I especially like the keys and purse idea. Perfect sense!


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Lynn,
OMG, Casper is such a cutie!! The vinyl tablecloth is a good idea, I'll have to do something like that in the apartment. I was thinking of going to Home Depot and trying to buy a vinyl flooring remnant. 

I did have the crate inside the ex pen yesterday with the door open. It didn't seem to work that well. I guess I'll have to experiment. Today I spent quite a lot of time just sitting with him while he played in the ex pen. Giving lots of encouragement...trying to make it positive. Then after he went potty, I would open the gate and let him run in and out. He seems a LOT more comfortable in there now. .

I think you're right, it just takes a lot of experimention, time, patience and ingenuity to find out how to make these little guys comfortable.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

> I once left Casper in his crate to get some birthday dinner and he made a big sore on his nose. So I have never left him in a crate alone since then. Every dog is different, so you will just have to try somethings out.


The first day, maybe second (?) that I had Gucci, I did what the books all said and put her in the crate and sat next to her, well she was flinging her body against the cage in a total panic! She was scared out of her mind!!  I'm SOOO glad my husband agreed to let her sleep in the bed, I think she would've killed herself in the crate. Really!!



> The vinyl tablecloth is a good idea, I'll have to do something like that in the apartment. I was thinking of going to Home Depot and trying to buy a vinyl flooring remnant


What I used in the Xpen, was a vinyl remnant from Joanne's or Hancocks (fabric store) Hancocks is probably better if you have one near you, they usually have a bin of vinyl remnants that are atleast 2-3 yards long. OR you could have one cut whatever size you need it to match your "decor". They make for quick clean ups if they miss the pad. I'd put them under the xpen and then the pad inside the xpen.

I also had a smaller vinyl remnant for when I moved the pad to the carpeted area near the floor, because sometimes they hit the corner of the pad and it makes a messy! lol

OHH...and I still use the pad if I give her any "messy" treats, like an occasional bloody bone! lol, she knows to stay on the vinyl and chew it. I think every small dog owner should have one. 

Kara


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Shelly, sounds like a good day. keep it up--- little Ollie (if that is his name) sounds like he's figuring it all out. 

We tried the vinyl tablecloth with Cash under his x-pen. Didn't last long!!! LOL
it got all twisted and didn't stay in place (on wood floors) and once it was twisted it made for great chewing and pulling. Maybe you will have better luck Lynn with Missy.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Missy said:


> Shelly, sounds like a good day. keep it up--- little Ollie (if that is his name) sounds like he's figuring it all out.
> 
> We tried the vinyl tablecloth with Cash under his x-pen. Didn't last long!!! LOL
> it got all twisted and didn't stay in place (on wood floors) and once it was twisted it made for great chewing and pulling. Maybe you will have better luck Lynn with Missy.


That's odd? I have used the vinyl on wood flooring and had no problems with it. Did it extend outside the pen? Maybe it was too small or didn't have the right backing?

I would've been in BIG trouble on the carpets and flooring had it not been for the pad! haha.

Speaking of lil' Miss Missy...we need more pics, Lynn! Preferably with Casper in them too!  I love Casper!

Kara


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Kara, you probably had no problem with the tablecloth because Miss Gucci wanted her room to look as good as she did. LOL--- Cash was a hellion as a child /oh I mean puppy.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Missy said:


> Kara, you probably had no problem with the tablecloth because Miss Gucci wanted her room to look as good as she did. LOL--- Cash was a hellion as a child /oh I mean puppy.


Oh..nooo....

There were "moments" when I would have to leave for groceries or doctors appts and I would come home to an ex-pen that was DEMOLISHED, food and water flung everywhere...POOP smeared all over it, toys scattered and thrown about (in water and poop) and I would just sit down and cry! :hurt:

I've had challenging puppy moments! lol

But the vinyl never moved. I'm guessing my xpen is probably heavier than yours and kept it intact?

I'm glad I survived the "separation anxiety" and she got better, I just hope she doesn't have that 1yo regression that some are having 

Cash? A hellion?????? NO WAY! He is way WAY WAY too darn cute to do anything wrong? ound: How can you get mad at that face?  He just had "spunk". tee hee.

Kara


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

So far the tablecloth under the ex-pen is working, she has tried once or twice to chew on it, and I tell her "NO", but I am sure it won't last when she gets older, but for $9.99....I am liking it now. I was afraid the vinyl would scratch my hard wood floors? 


My goal this weekend is groom the dogs and take pictures, it seems like the last 3-4 weekends I have had really busy weekends. I am going to try to get pictures for the October Challenge and I need a new avator(sp?)picture. Missy never stays still so it should be fun....well when she sleeps, maybe we will have to take them then.

Oh:jaw: I think Missy missed he poo spot....I better go check it out.


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

ound: Lynn! Hope it wasn't too messy and he didn't poop as much as...um I don't know...a llama? 
:llama: ok, ok...I admit it, I just wanted to use the llama...he was so cute.  

I was wondering about the moving around a wrinkling thing. Ollie has been pulling the lambs wool up from the bottom of his crate. It's velcro'd down and I think he just likes that ripping noise! That's why I was thinking a piece of vinyl flooring...it would be stiff enough not to wrinkle, so nothing to tug on. Plus it might be easier to wipe down. I'm dreading having carpets to deal with in the apartment.


----------

